# grout color



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Use whatever color you'd like. No set rules. Grout that matches or comes close to tile color will emphasize the tile. Grout that contrasts with the tile color will emphasize the layout pattern of the tile.

Use a website such as this to experiment. http://www.linttile.com/grout/vrddesign.aspx?Id=153


----------



## tilecleaningdud (Nov 26, 2014)

I would recommend using a lighter color


----------



## zakk663 (Dec 11, 2014)

i would look at what will be done on and around the tile...if the tile (including grout) is going to be cleaned a lot due to dirt, splatter etc...then opt for a darker color as the light grout will get darker with time as you clean it anyway...


----------

